# Winter Camp



## Arketype87 (Nov 21, 2014)

It is completed, or set up at least. I'll see how it holds up, it's supposed to rain the next couple of days. I've also established a fire pit for cooking and found an old dishwasher off the tracks and I hollowed it out to become a stove. It is an ideal spot in relation to water sources (ponds, creek), fuel (dry, cut firewood ), resources to reinforce my camp (construction dumpsters), and food sources. My main stash of food is in two five gallon buckets, which I buried approx. 75 meters from camp. I'm officially moved out of my apartment in town, so tonight will be my first night outdoors until March. I'll post some pics when I can...


----------



## Kal (Nov 21, 2014)

Cool. I have been thinking about doing the same thing and going off grid no phones, no computers and no people.


----------



## Tude (Nov 21, 2014)

Cool - good luck with this! And do get some pics!


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Nov 21, 2014)

Very nice. Where are you doing this. Just curious not specific location needed


----------



## Arketype87 (Nov 21, 2014)

Kal said:


> Cool. I have been thinking about doing the same thing and going off grid no phones, no computers and no people.





Tatanka said:


> Very nice. Where are you doing this. Just curious not specific location needed



Well, although I enjoy being alone and can do so for long periods, I'm a pretty social person. I'm only a mile outside of town, in between two railroad tracks (which are heavily wooded), and they intersect and dead end about another 3/4 mile further. I still have easy access into town to salvage and repurpose items I need. This is just a temporary camp through the winter, then I'm out of Ohio.


----------



## Kim Chee (Nov 22, 2014)

Stay warm.


----------



## Arketype87 (Dec 19, 2014)

With the advent of winter drawing nigh, I've made some alterations to my campsite. I'm now making use of the tent that I procured a few weeks back. Now it is no high-value, double/triple walled tent you see, but an intact Ozark Trail tent in which, if I'm wrong correct me, is the brand Wal-Mart sells. But I see only material that will keep the elements at bay, unless winter unleashes a fury of a storm, and am contented with that. The dishwasher hull is no longer a stove for heat, but a housing for firewood/consumables. I have stored up ample food, the majority of which can be eaten/drank without cooking/preparing, so that I'm not wanton with resources (wood)/wildlife (small game).


----------



## skillpore (Dec 19, 2014)

I take the pics from the winter2014/15 is your set up? Pretty sweet man. Catch any fish in the pond?


----------



## Anagor (Dec 20, 2014)

Would really like to see some pictures of your camp ...

Hope everything works out for you. Best wishes ...


----------



## Arketype87 (Dec 20, 2014)

skillpore said:


> I take the pics from the winter2014/15 is your set up? Pretty sweet man. Catch any fish in the pond?



Thanks, sure is, and it's open for any member to post their winter camp pictures as well. As far as the pond, no fish as far as my patience is concerned, . We have two sizeable creeks that run through this way, I shall try my patience with them, weather permitting...



Anagor said:


> Would really like to see some pictures of your camp ...
> Hope everything works out for you. Best wishes ...



Hey Anagor, check out the media section under "Winter 2014/15" and there you will find my camp pics. Simple set-up, yet effective as far as basic needs. Nice moniker by the way...


----------



## Arketype87 (Jan 24, 2015)

Well, my camp has held together thus far, even through high winds, snow and rain, this ole tent still stands! After that last freeze we had in this area, most my food and water froze; I will make the necessary adjustments by insulating my buckets somehow, and finding something larger to place my water bucket in and insulate around it? I've also enlarged my fire pit to accommodate for the larger wood I've gathered from the surrounding woodlands as I have no axe or saw, and don't need to cut any trees with all this downed wood anyhow. All of these adjustments, and resource gathering trips, keep me lean and fit through the season here, and I'm naturally energetic to boot. Keeps my mind occupied as well as reading so I don't get down and depressed while the winter season is at hand. Hopefully these will be my last upgrades...


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jan 25, 2015)

Cool man you hunting or trapping for grub at all


----------



## Arketype87 (Jan 27, 2015)

Tatanka said:


> Cool man you hunting or trapping for grub at all



No. I thought to after getting all set up before the season hit here, but it is truly needless I feel. This is not a long-term camp as I see it, only here for the next foreseeable month anyhow. If I'm to build a more stable shelter someday, somewhere, perhaps I shall make use of the games around me, . Thus far I've just been living off the waste and excess of our society by dumpster diving; the reason why all my canned goods froze, and was unable to stock up on dry goods or find motivation really to leave my sleeping bag once the freeze blew in for a week. Never again, live and learn...


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jan 27, 2015)

I dig ya on winter. I usually sleep wayyy more


----------



## Odin (Jan 27, 2015)

Dude congrats on surviving through so far. I hear ya on those canned goods freezing, if it happened to me I would've swore at the gods. Hah.
Though you got gumption man... to make it through a freeze out there. 
I guess this is like "in reality training." Your learning what works for you in a tough spot. 
Good luck and take care.


----------



## Arketype87 (Jan 28, 2015)

Thank you indeed. I can only adapt and overcome, for I only see what the current day brings...


----------



## nomadmoss (Feb 2, 2015)

Right on man last winter I stayed in a little Ozark trail tent for 2 months in sub zero weather makes u feel good every morning u awake to realize u made it through the nite and didn't freeze I got my self a teepee built now much better


----------

